# Mitarbeiter gesucht



## ahxlvi (27 November 2009)

*Mitarbeiter Softwareentwicklung für Industriesteuerungen (w/m )*

_Wir suchen *DICH* zur Verstärkung __unseres 12-köpfigen Softwareteams!!!_
Unser Unternehmen gehört zu den Marktführern auf dem Gebiet der Klebetechnik für die Automobil- und Solarindustrie.
_Deine Aufgaben: _Programmierung der Anlagensteuerung z.B. S7, Allen Bradley, B+R u.a.; 
Entwicklung der anlagenspezifischen Visualisierung mit unterschiedlicher, vom Kunden abhängiger Software; 
Inbetriebnahme der Anlagen vor Ort und im In- und Ausland 

http://www.atngmbh.com/home/company/


----------



## c.wehn (9 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche keine direkte Stelle aber ich würde gerne meine Künste als Automatisierer, Visualisierer und Inbetriebnehmer unter beweis stellen.

Ich hab den Service Lehrgang 1+2 in S7
Programmiere oft Änderungen in S5
und seit neustem beschäftige ich mich mit ibaLogic.
Ich hab auch schonmal eine PSS3000 von Pilz programmiert.

ProTool und WinCC flexible habe ich auch schon projektiert und geändert.

Antriebstechnisch habe ich schon Lenze, Siemens, Sew und Indramat inbetrieb genommen. und auch dürftige referenzen in einigen anderen Umrichtern wie ELAU, Lust...

Wenn Sie kleiner Projekte haben wo ich wenig hardware aufbauen muss, Änderungen oder kleine Programme schreibe könnte ich im Raum Hessen/NRW freizeittechnisch aussendienst fahren.

Ein Programmiergerät und Lizenzen habe ich selbst.

MFG


----------



## ahxlvi (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo c.wehn,

vielen Dank für Dein Interesse, wir suchen feste Mitarbeiter und die aktuellen Projekte sind leider nicht so nebenbei machbar. Aber falls in der Richtung und in Deiner Region mal was anfällt würde ich mich melden, wenn Du nix dagegen hast.
Viel Erfolg
MfG ahxlvi


----------



## vierlagig (5 März 2010)

@ahxlvi: ist das denn finanziell auch so angelegt, wie die stelle ausgeschrieben ist?


----------



## ahxlvi (5 März 2010)

Das Gehalt ist Verhandlungssache, jeder sollte wissen und vermitteln können was er Wert ist.


----------



## ahxlvi (27 Oktober 2010)

*Mitarbeiter (w/m) gesucht*

*Mitarbeiter Softwareentwicklung für Industriesteuerungen (w/m )

**Dieses Thema ist noch bzw. wieder aktuell. *
*
*_Wir suchen *DICH* zur Verstärkung __unseres Softwareteams!!!

Anforderungen siehe:_* http://www.atngmbh.com

*_Bei Fragen kannst Du dich auch gern per PN an mich wenden._

_MfG ahxlvi_


----------



## IBFS (30 Oktober 2010)

Nur mal so als Denkanstoss:

Wer alles generell nur mit eigenen Leuten machen will, bekommt
nur unmittelbar bei der Neueinstellung (hoffentlich) frischen Wind
in die Firma. Ansonsten wird das ein - das haben wir schon immer
so gemacht - Szenario. 

Es gibt Firmen, die sind froh wenn sie von Aussen beeinflußt werden
und dabei neue Denkanstöße bekommen. Das ist unter anderem auch 
ein Grund, warum viele Firmen externe Programmierer hinzuziehen.

Grüße und weiter gutes Gelingen

Frank


----------



## Weschi (31 Oktober 2010)

Das Problem bei "externen" ist generell , das die angewandten Techniken und Neuerungen zwar in die Produktpalette mit einfließen jedoch nicht für die internen Mitarbeiter zur Verfügung stehen . 
Das "Know How" bleibt draußen . 
Ein Beispiel :
Ein Neues Produkt wird entwickelt (Digitaldruck) , die Printer werden sowieso extern beschafft da eine Neu Entwicklung ohnehin zu teuer wäre . Aber die Kommunkikation mit den verschiedenen Schnittstellen wird wegen Zeitmangel an einem externen Dienstleister abgeben um den Termin noch zu  halten . 
SO jetzt wird entwickelt und geforscht ... Anlage wird als gut befunden und läuft in dieser Konfig auch hervorragend . 
Wird jedoch eine Modifikation gewünscht , oder eine andere Anlagenkonfig wurde verkauft muß man sich notgedrungen wieder an den externen halten um keine böse Überraschung zu erleben . Und der hat freie Wahl ( Lohntechnisch) ......
 Fakto ist dann das die eigenden Leute sich mit dem vorhandenden zu Frieden  geben müssen und somit auch nicht motiviert werden neue Dinge anzupacken . 
Nach meiner Meinung ist das der falsche Weg .... meine Firma verfolgte dieses Schema ziemlich lange aber wir haben z.B. die "Krise" dafür genutzt in der Konstruktion (mech. wie elektrisch ) Neuerungen und Verbesserungen einfließen zu lassen die jetzt wo die Bücher wieder voll sind voll zum tragen kommen .
Man sollte einen guten Mix finden mit internen wie externen , den externen aber nicht die Entwicklung machen lassen sondern auf dem Potenzial der eigenden Mitarbeiter zurückgreifen .


----------



## ahxlvi (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo IBFS

 Erst mal vornweg, es ist nicht so dass wir nie mit "externen" Arbeiten, wir haben schon diverse Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet, positive wie negative. 
Du nennst einen Vorteil und bei dem bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Wie bei fast jeder Sache gibt es aber auch Nachteile. 
Fast alle unsere Aufträge bringen im Laufe der Anlagenlaufzeit Folgeaufträge. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich diese mit demselben Personal abarbeiten kann, 
wie beim ersten Auftrag, ist mit eigenem Personal höher. Eigenes Personal ist viel flexibler, ich kann es ohne Vertragsverhandlungen anderen Projekten zuweisen, 
und ich kann mit ihm besser auf geänderte Terminpläne (kommt leider ständig vor) reagieren. Trotz allem werden wir sicher auch in Zukunft, 
aus den verschiedensten Gründen, mit „externen“ Arbeiten. 

Interessierte, möglichst aus der Region, können sich auch gern bei mir melden.

MfG ahxlvi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 November 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt Firmen, die sind froh wenn sie von Aussen beeinflußt werden
> und dabei neue Denkanstöße bekommen. Das ist unter anderem auch
> ein Grund, warum viele Firmen externe Programmierer hinzuziehen.



Hallo,

diese Theorie kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Externe werden m.E. beauftragt, um


Auftragspitzen abzudecken
spezielles Know-How einzukaufen, bei dem es sich nicht 
rechnet, eigene Mitarbeiter dafür auszubilden
manchmal wohl auch, um die Fixkosten niedrig zu halten
Das nur externe frischen Wind bringen soll, kann ich nicht
nachvollziehen. Zumal man sich als Externer viel schwerer tut,
eingefahrene Strukturen aufzubrechen.

Wenn ein Unternehmen Neuem gegenüber aufgeschlossen ist, 
dann eintwickelt sich die Firma mit eignen Mitarbeiter genauso
weiter wie mit Externen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 November 2010)

... das sehe ich so wie Gerhard.

Ohne hier irgendjemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen ... aber bestimmte Formen von Ausführungen oder Innovationen würde man als "Externer" auch gar nicht erst machen, da man u.U. erst mehrere Anläufe braucht, um sie "zum Leben zu erwecken".

Sicherlich tritt irgendwann eine gewisse Betriebsblindheit ein - das kann man aber mit einer guten Portion Aufgeschlossenheit m.E. ganz gut kompensieren ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## ahxlvi (1 November 2010)

Um eines nochmal klar zu stellen, ich (gerade als "Interner") habe größten Respekt vor jedem, der sich mit jedem neuen Projekt auf neues Gebiet begibt. 
  In meinem Fall heißt das Gebiet vor allem Klebetechnik, und das ist mit seinen vielen verschiedenen Komponenten und Prozessen schon sehr abwechslungsreich,
  und verlangt meiner Meinung nach ein hohes Maß an Erfahrung. Ich habe viele Jahre gebraucht um mich in dieses spezielle Gebiet einzuarbeiten. 
  Die Steuerungslogik ist natürlich auch hier die gleiche, aber ohne Prozess Know How stehen die Chancen für eine erfolgreiche Inbetriebnahme schlecht.
  Aus diesem Grund versuche ich auch feste Mitarbeiter für unser Team zu finden. Sollte dies aber nicht gelingen, habe ich auch kein Problem Projekte mit „Externen“ umzusetzen,
  vor allem wenn diese schon Erfahrungen auf verschiedenen Gebieten gesammelt haben.
MfG ahxlvi


----------



## Question_mark (2 November 2010)

*Pro und Contra Externe*

Hallo,

also ich bin ein sogenannter "Externer" ....

In Fachkreisen auch "Industrienutte" genannt. Und manchmal verblüfft es mich, wie Kunden in alten Strukturen festgefahren sind, eben weil das so schon seit zwanzig Jahren so gemacht wird. Und manchmal versuche ich auch als Externer, da irgendwo einige neue Gedanken im für den Kunden positiven Sinne einzubringen. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich viel von meinen Kunden gelernt, also wie zum Beispiel der Instandhalter des Kunden letztendlich die Anlage auf Dokumentation, Wartbarkeit und Instandhaltung bewertet. Ich will da mit Sicherheit keinen "frischen Wind" reinbringen, das gibt meistens eher einen Sturm im Wasserglas. Es reicht meistens, ganz vorsichtig die Denkweise des Kunden ganz, ganz laaanngsaam in eine etwas andere Richtung zu lenken. Also Auftraggeber und Auftragnehmer müssen irgendwie beide davon profitieren, aber nicht unbedingt mit Gewalt 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

